# Can these dumbbells now be toxic?



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

This is probably a silly question but I have sprayed the rubber on the larger dumbbells with the following:

Simoniz Back to black bumper shine Cleaner, 500ml | DIY at B&Q (I didn't buy this specifically for these dumbbells, I just found it in my shed and thought, maybe worth a go!) 

And am going to cover the rest using the following:









Meguiar's G15812EU Ultimate Black Plastic & Trim Restorer 355ml. Makes black plastic & trim look like new : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive


Meguiar's G15812EU Ultimate Black Plastic & Trim Restorer 355ml. Makes black plastic & trim look like new : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive



www.amazon.co.uk





They do come up nicely, a little greasy it must be said but I'm guessing if I wipe off any excess then they should be fine

Here are images to show where I'm currently at:



















So as you can see the bigger dumbbells are now jet black, can't see any reason why they won't stay that way, my question is bearing in mind they are going to be stored in my garage would I be at any risk of any adverse reaction from being in an enclosed space with so much of this stuff that I have applied to these dumbbells? 

I got the idea of applying this stuff from the following video:






(Couldn't get hold of the mothers stuff so just got the closest thing available to it in the UK which seems to be the Meguiar's stuff?)

Kind of feeling that I may have been a bit of a sausage going down this path, maybe shouldn't have been influenced by that youtube video! lol 

Thanks


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Are you serious? You'll be fine, open the garage door for a few minutes


----------



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Are you serious? You'll be fine, open the garage door for a few minutes


Ok thanks for confirming, think I was just overthinking it after reading so many warnings on the labels. Thanks


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Look good , an old trick on car bumpers was an hairdryer on them they regain a lustre


----------



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

I have applied the meguiars plastic restorer stuff to the dumbbells as shown above, my question is bearing in mind they will be stored in my garage when the freezing weather sets in this winter will that likely dry them out so they will go back to the horrible greyish colour with the brown bits showing again due to the age of the rubber? Thanks


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

topsandtees20011 said:


> View attachment 218853
> 
> View attachment 218854
> 
> ...


Most possibly. You have after all just applied a temporary finish, most likely a silicon of some kind. I'd spend more time lifting and less time worrying about how they look.


----------



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Most possibly. You have after all just applied a temporary finish, most likely a silicon of some kind. I'd spend more time lifting and less time worrying about how they look.


I’m hearing you, I’m just quite fussy when it comes to how my equipment looks, I agree though that I should be a bit more relaxed about it all for sure.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Im fussy too , cerakote ceramic trim coat ,


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Oioi said:


> I'd spend more time lifting and less time worrying about how they look.


Yea, stop being a fanny!!


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

that back to black is just like wd40....won't be long before they are back to a dull looking colour..


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

All that work and they'll probably last a couple weeks! Ideal if you wanna sell them tho, gym gear is meant to looked fookin used pal!


----------



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

epons400 said:


> Im fussy too , cerakote ceramic trim coat ,


yes, think it is just my Autism manifesting itself in the sense that I like everything to look just right if possible. Apologies.


----------



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

B88F said:


> All that work and they'll probably last a couple weeks! Ideal if you wanna sell them tho, gym gear is meant to looked fookin used pal!


Hopefully they will stay darker longer than a few weeks, although being stored in my garage so perhaps not, I guess if they were in the house then the effect would last indefinitely but unfortunately not enough room indoors.


----------



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

B88F said:


> All that work and they'll probably last a couple weeks! Ideal if you wanna sell them tho, gym gear is meant to looked fookin used pal!


Will likely be looking to sell in a few months, I see there is a section on here where you can sell, is it decent for selling stuff, has anyone here bought or sold through here?


----------



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

Came out a nice looking set anyway I think


----------



## topsandtees20011 (5 mo ago)

andew10102 said:


> that back to black is just like wd40....won't be long before they are back to a dull looking colour..


Quite possibly, this simoniz stuff that I used on the larger dumbbells doesn’t dry out at all! Fair enough it does leave them a little greasy to touch but for restoring the colour permanently back to black this stuff actually works brilliantly.









Simoniz Back to black bumper shine Cleaner, 500ml | DIY at B&Q


The Simoniz Back to Black range is the ultimate way to restore your cars exterior plastic to its original showroom black. Back to Black Bumper & Trim Protector is specially formulated to restore and protect exterior and interior plastics leaving a long lasting beautiful gloss finish inside and out.



www.diy.com


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Could you post some better angles please dude? I can't quite see what your trying to depict here?


----------



## CarterLovesMoney (Jan 31, 2020)

I have to say that's pretty sexy dumbbell stack.


----------



## GunsForGirls (10 mo ago)

definetly toxic--- give them to me bro


----------

